# Fletcher Convalescent Hospital Cromer August 2013



## Kezz44 (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi! Decided to go on a local explore this weekend to the Fletcher hospital with two non members. Didn't expect much or to get in but was pleasantly surprised on both! After a thorough look around we found our entry point!! Was very dark in here and too much human excrement to be found! Not nice!!! However, was an enjoyable explore.
History goes..
The Fletcher Convalescent Home opened on 25 April 1893. The hospital was administered by the Governors of the Norfolk and Norwich Hospital. The building was designed by E Boardman & Son and is unlisted. It was, however, in the Victorian Society's 2008 top-10 list of endangered buildings. Absorbed into the NHS during the 20th century, the home was converted into a geriatric unit which closed in 1998. In 1999 the complex was sold for development. Planning permission for its conversion to housing has been granted, but the requirement for some of the accommodation to be affordable housing has proved a sticking point, and this has delayed work on the building for several years. Until a solution can found, the former Fletcher Convalescent Home sits rotting, its stained glass windows smashed and open to the elements, deteriorating with every passing day. A fire, believed to have been started by vandals, recently caused further damage to the structure. A modern hospital for the rehabilitation of the elderly - the Benjamin Court Hospital - adjoins the complex in the west.

This what we found....




DSC_0323Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0289Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0276Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0216Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0206Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0303altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0270Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0200Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0313Alycopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0301Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0318Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0263Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0253Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0214Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0316Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr



DSC_0245Altcopy by kooki92, on Flickr


----------



## Deranged09 (Aug 26, 2013)

Human.Excrement. Why why why? 
lol nice pics


----------



## AgentTintin (Aug 26, 2013)

Love the photos!


----------



## losttom (Aug 27, 2013)

Human excrement? none there when i last went!!? eewwww...


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice one, you've lit that beautifully!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 27, 2013)

Great pics,nice one.


----------



## Black Shuck (Aug 27, 2013)

Niiiiice!... good work there Kezz, I've been through this place around five times now. Never fails to impress me, as the building is gorgeous. I have a real thing for the Arts and Crafts architecture around North Norfolk.


----------

